# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Poezi dhe krijime për Shën Valentinin

## Fiori

_Krijimet në vazhdim mund t'i gjeni gjithashtu nëpër temat perkatese te autoreve ne kete forum._



*Dashuria*
_Ali Podrimja_

Koha është te duhemi
te kesh besim ne mua kur te them: Trime,
te kem besim ne ty kur me tha: Trim.
Por kokën time kryeneçe shume kurthe ngrite,
shume e pushkët mbushi babai yt, fisi yt,
një mije e një te zeza kurdise ku do ma zije priten.
E nen kulm banonim,
nga frëngjia me drite me peshove,
me dite lexoja Shekspirin ne hijen e Kullës,
se mos do te takoj te kroni i shpresave.
Ma ruaj syrin, dashuria ime,
ma ruaj shpinën nga dielli, nga acari!
Kam frike se ma therin syrin cubat e territ,
kam frike se me vrasin pas shpine te pabesët.
Dashuria ime, ma zgjat dorën ta kapërcejmë këtë
ujë te madh,
i huaj sjam as vij nga toke e vdekshme.
Ne fund te livadhit te kositur a po sheh:
ai kali i bardhe është yni e tash përgjithmonë.
Me shikon drejt ne sy, leri zënkat, fjalët, sharjet,
Unë do te të sjell Lulen nga zemra e Bjeshkës,
do ta ndez llambën në Kullë,
do ta hedh farën në tokën e re.
Kur të desha, çoja dashurie me një grua të marrë,
e mëhalla jehonte nga shpifjet.
Na iku jeta, trime, smenduam pak edhe për vete,
Koha është të duhemi.



*Dashuria*
_Andon Zako Çajupi_

E mban mënd, moj Marë,
dashurin e parë?
Njeri nuk e gjegji,
se jeshmë te vegji.
Unë pa ty srrojë,
vij e të kërkojë;
ti pa mua srroje,
vij e me kërkoje.
Në lule me erë
putheshim ngahere,
dhe si burr e grua
losnim nënë ftua.
Një ditë, të dyza
losnim mbylla-syza:
U fshyem pa dukur
Cinë të besoj taninë,
perëndin a dashurinë?
Perëndi në këte jetë
është dashuria vetë.

Bukuria jote, leshërat e tua
posi pëndë korbi, të gjata
mbi thua,ballëtë si diell,
faqetë si mollë,qafa jot e gjatë,
mesi yt i hollë,sisëtë si shegë,
dhëmbët si thëlpënjë,buzët si
burbuqe, sytë si gështënjë,
dora si dëborë, fjala jote mjaltë,
kurmi yt i derdhur, shtati yt i naltë;
gjithë më kënaqin, të tëra ti dua,
po zëmëra jote u bë gur për mua!

Pika-pika bie shiu
dhe dëbora flokë-flokë,
vetëtin e fryn veriu,
breshëri kërcet mi tokë!
Le të fryjë er e ftohtë,
ska çmë bën dimëri mua:
Dashuria më mban ngrohtë,
se pushtoj atë që dua.
Kur fryn era me tallas,
kur bie dëbor e shi,
sa flë njeriu me gas,
kur ka mikenë në gji!



*Dy buzë...*
_Migjeni_

Dy buzë të kuqe,
dy dëshira të flakta,
që afshin ma thithën,
gëzimin ma fikën,
si fantazma hikën
ndër do bota të larta...
Dy buzë si tëpërgjakta,
dy dëshira të flakta,
që afshin ma thithën
në buzë kur mu njitën
andjet mi trazuen,
zemrën ma tërbuen,
trurin ma helmuen
e në fund u mërguen...
Dy buzë të kuqe,
bukuri fatale,
të një gruaje stërzane
një pjsë zemre më nxorne,
një pranverë të tanë më morne
dhe gëzimin ma vodhne...
Ato dy buzë të kuqe
dhe dy lote të mija
qenë shenja të dhimbjes,
kur më vrau bukuria,
kur më zu dashunia
e më dogji rinia.



*Dëgjimi i Zemrës*
_Lasgush Poradeci_

Kur të më kujtosh,
Kur të vish të shkosh,
Kur të shkosh këtejza pranë
Që të çmallërosh

Çpo dëgjon kur shkon?
Kur vjen e përgjon?
Çpërgjon zemra në këtanë
Fund në këtë hon?

Zemra jote sot,
Zemra jote mot,
sot e mot në çmallërime
Zemra që sfle dot

Seç të ndjen këtaj,
Seç të ndjen pastaj,
Seç dëgjon ndaj vetes sime
(Si ndaj vete saj):

Mall e vrer që mbaj
Qaj, moj zemër, qaj.

Vrer e mall që flas
Plas, moj zemër, plas.



*Sime shoqe*
_Mitrush Kuteli_

Kaq afër jemi, por kaqë larg
Të lutem mos më prit-
Na ndajnë terre rreth e qark
Dhe yll për mua sndrit.

Përse ta lidhësh fatin tënd
Me një pafat si unë,
Kur di se emri im u shëmb
Me dhunë e me përdhunë?

Pra hidhe hapin guximtar
Ndaj jetës së gëzuar.
Dhe më harro këtu, në varr,
Të vdekur pa mbuluar.

Se unë pres, përças po pres
Një udhë fort të gjatë
Dhe një të martë, në mëngjes,
Do hidhem nëpër natë.

Nëpër një natë që ska mbarim
Po qetësi për jetë:
Pushim...harrim...pushim...pushim...
Në prehjen e vërtetë.



*Dëshira*
_NAIM FRASHËRI_

Zot!
Sot
Jam,
Kam,
Shoh,
Njoh,
Rronj,
Shkonj;
Kam gas
Dhe flas
E them
Të kem
Ditë,
Dritë,
Jetë,
Vetë,
Ah, dua,
Që thua,
Të mos vdes,
Po të mbes
Përjetë
Të ketë
Shpirti im
Pa mundim
Shëndenë
Të jenë
Me mua
Sa dua.
Sonte jam gjall,
E jam mirë,
Po kam dhe mall
E dëshirë,
Zot i vërtetë
I gjithësisë!
Të rronj përjetë
Ndaj njerëzisë!
Ti ke në dorë,
Çdo gjë që të duash;
Nukë je i gjorë,
Arrin që të thuash;
Pa bëhenë gjithë çdua,
Po të më dëgjosh mua,
Le të bëhetë thua,
Dhe gjithë janë bërë!
Atë që thua ti vetë,
Zot i math e i vërtetë!
Ajo bënetë në jetë,
Edhe mbaronet e tërë!
Ti epi jetë njerëzisë,
Shto e beko dhe bagëtinë,
Se ti je Zot i gjithësisë,
Në dorëz e ke mirësinë
Njerëzis epi jetë të gjatë,
Mundimet fare nga jeta ngreji,
Djepinë shkret e lugënë thatë
Mos e shih kurrë, po mbushur leri.
Fal
Dhe ep
Gjithë çke
Nga të mirat,
E të pështirat
Hidhi këtje,
A vari më ndonjë grep,
A mbuloji më ndonjë mal,
E lërë vetëm mirësitë,
Fal edhe dritë e jet e ditë
Le të prehet gjithë njerëzija
E të mos ketë kurrë të këqija;
Ligësitë, djallëzitë e marrëzitë
Le të mos rrojnë paskëtaj edhe një ditë
Veç mirësija në këtë jetë të mbretëronjë,
Urdhëri yt, puna jote, Zotth i math e i vërtetë,
E vërteta le të rronjë, gënjeshtra le të pushonjë
Bëj si të duash, çtë them unë Zot i vërtetë? Ti e di vetë!



*Ti ishe për mua*
_Ismail Kadare_

Ti ishe për mua e pamposhtur si Troja
Troja që unë dot se pushtoja.
Ti ishe për mua e pakuptueshme,
Më e pakuptueshme se mbishkrimet etruske

Vetëm në ëndrra, ah, në ëndrra
Ti përqafoja flokët e dendura.
Gaz më shumë ndjeja tek të pushtoja
Se gjithë grekët kur ra Troja.

Vetëm në ëndrra mishe e kuptueshme,
Ti, e shtrenjta ime etruske.



*Pa ty*
_Ismail Kadare_

Ti ike udhes se pafundme
Ku zverdhin druret gjetherenes
Mbi gjokse pellgjesh tani tundet
I arti medalion i henes.
Lejleket iken.

Fill pas teje
Si stof i keq u zbeh blerimi
Dhe ngjajne toka, pylli, reja,
Me negativin e nje filmi.
Tani ne fusha shkoj menduar
Ku nis te fryje ere e ftohte,
Ku ca mullare te gjysmuar
Duken qe larg si Don Kishote.
Cte bej, po them me vehten time,
Ne kete ore te vone te muzgut,
Ku qerrja baltave ben shkrime.
Te lashta sa te Gjon Buzukut?
Do te shkoj te ulem permbi pellgjet,
Te pi ne gjunje duke rene,
Ne gryke e di qe do te me ngelet
I ftohte medalioni i henes.



*Kristal*
_Ismail Kadare_

Ka kohë që sshihemi dhe ndjej
si të harroj unë dalëngadal
si vdes tek unë kujtimi yt
si vdesin flokët dhe gjithçka.

Tani kërkoj poshtë e lartë
një vend ku ty të të lëshoj
një strofë a notë, a një brilant
ku të të lë, të puth, të shkoj.

Në stë pranoftë asnjë varr
asnjë mermer, a morg kristal
mos duhet vallë prapë të të mbart
gjysëm të vdekur, gjysëm të gjallë.

Në sgjetsha hon ku të të hedh
do gjej një fushë a një lulnajë
ku butësisht porsi polen
gjithkund, gjithkund të të shpërndajë.

Të të mashtroj ndoshta kështu
dhe të të puth të ik pa kthim
dhe nuk do dine as ne askush
harrim ish ky a sish harrim.



*Këtu sdo jem*
_Dritero Agolli_

Këtu sdo jem do jem larguar
Ne toke i tretur si të tjerët
Në kafenenë e preferuar
Nuk do më shohin kamerierët

Dhe nëpër udhët ku kam ecur
Sdo ndihet kolla ime e thatë
Mbi varrin tim do te rrijë i heshtur
Një qipariz si murg i ngratë

Ti do trishtohesh atëherë
Se sdo më kesh në dhome të gjallë
Dhe kur në xham të fryjë erë
Do qash me erën dalëngadalë

Por kur të jesh mërzitur shumë
Në raft të librave kërkomë
Aty do jem i fshehur unë
Në ndonjë fjalë a ndonjë shkronjë

Mjafton që librin pak ta heqësh
Dhe un do të zbres do tvi pranë teje
Ti si dikur me mall do qeshesh
Si një blerim pas një rrëkeje.



*Letrat*
_Dritero Agolli_

Kur dashuroheshim në kohën tonë,
Kur tretesha dhe digjesha për ty,
Nga njeri-tjetri letrat vinin vonë,
Kalonte dhe një muaj apo dy.

Po ndofta dashuria mbahej gjallë,
Se zjarrin mbanin letrat në udhëtim
Me bicikletë a mushkë apo me kalë
Në vapë e shi, dëborë dhe thellim.

Kur dashuroheshim në kohën tonë
Me zor na vinin letrat fshat-qytet
Nuk kishim nëpër dhoma telefonë
Dhe në ëndërr skishte faks dhe internet.

Megjithatë më mirë që nuk kishte
As telefon as internet, as faks,
Se fjalë e nisur shpejt dhe mund ta vriste
Një dashuri të vjetër për një çast.



*Shën Valentini i fundshekullit*
_Timo Flloko_

Ta kushtoj Ty
këtë Natë të Shën Valentinit
Të gjallët,
prej ankthit të vetmisë
ngërthehen fort,
tek njeri-tjetri shpresat varin...
Këtë natë të fundit të dashurisë,
në fundin e mijëvjeçarit!



*Dashuri siberiane*
_Drita Çomo_

Po bie shi...dhe ti je kaq larg
Po ndoshta dhe sdua të jem me ty
Ky qiell gri... Në shpirt- kaq akull
Kaq ftohtë në shpirt. Si në Siberi.

E megjithatë, unë të dua
Dhe të dua shumë, çuditërisht
Po qe se të urresh është njësoj si të duash
Të urrej dhe të dua njëkohësisht

Të urrej për atë, që më prishe qetësinë
Të urrej, pse erdhe tek unë
Për çdo gjë të vërtetë dhe çdo gjë të dyshimtë
Të urrej dhe të dua kaq shumë

Dhe në shpirt kam dimër, gjithnjë dimër
Një ftohtësi pa fund dhe pa anë
Në sa grade nën zero paske lindur
Dashuria ime siberiane

Në të tërë qenien time bie shi
Dhe ti nuk je. Dhe ti je kaq larg
Kam dëshirë për ty, kam nevojë për ty
Dhe prapë sdua të jemi bashkë!



*Vajzë e bukur*
_Xhevahir Spahiu_

Bora e bardhë, e bardhë pas xhamave,
në kafe Tirana hyre,
ti e rralla si dëbora
që në Tirane bie.

Vajzë e bukur, si vajzë e dashuruar,
qofsh e dashuruar dhe prej meje,
prej syrit tënd
lulëzojnë dhe sendet.

Ekspresi gjallërohet
e gjithçka bëhet sy.

Në tavolinën e fundit
dy pleqve kafja po u ftohet.
Të shikojnë ty.


*Rekuiem për orën 6...*
_Xhevahir Spahiu_

Ora 6
Akrepat si dy krahë të hapur që presin
dhe ti spo vjen
ti spo vjen as në 6 e një minutë
në 6 e dy minuta vetmia ish me mua
unë isha me vetminë në 6 e tre minuta
në 6 e katër bota ishte po ajo
6 e pesa i ngjante 6 e gjashtës si dy pika uji
6 e shtatë, 6 e tetë, 6 e nëntë, 6 e dhjetë
Ti spo vjen
Spo vjen
Svjen
në 6 e pesëmbëdhjetë
hodha sytë si dy vetëtima në fushën e orës së qytetit
akrepat u thyen si dy krahë të një zogu
qe sekziston

Unë mora pikëllimin për dore
dhe ika!



*Dashuri*
_Bardhyl Londo_

Gjithçka si në ankthin e Noes
Si në rregullsinë pedante të një manastiri gjithçka;
Gjithçka e kristaltë, akull.
Gjithçka si krater vullkani
.rrëmujë
Kokën e ndezur të cigares shuaj në një gote ujë



*Gratë e poetëve*
_Bardhyl Londo_

Sytë e bukur mbyllin. Po gjumi
nuk e di ku është mërguar, nuk e di.
Njëra përsërit me vete një varg. Tjetra
një figure sjell ndër mend...
Si një lirikë dashurie
ledhaton pastaj jastëkun bosh në krahët e saj.

(...Vallë me ke u martuan burrat tanë,
me ne, apo me ty, poezi?...)

Një fjale, një rimë,
një lumë dashurie dhe pak xhelozi,
Mesnata e krijimit çapitet si plak i ngadalshëm.

Vonë. Sytë e bukur mbyllin.
dhe në ëndrra shohin vjershat e librave
të ardhshëm



*E dashur*
_Teodor Keko_

E dashur , erdha
E dashur erdha! Pse vrenjtesh kot?
Ti po më prisje përsëri,
mos u çudit, unë jam një zog.

Kur dashuroj bëhem si ajri,
e ngre folenë aty ku dua!
Do, sdo, të futem në kraharor,
të pushtoj si i marri.
Po e mbylle derën,
unë me forcë do ta hap,
do ta coptoj!

Do bësh sikur më ke inat.
Ndodhi e vjetër, unë e di!
Sjam buzëqumësht, por esnaf,
për dashurinë di plot dredhi!
Unë do të puth, do të pushtoj në gji,
dhe po ma mbylle derën ti.

E dashur, erdha, në prag ke dalë,
ke hapur portën dhe qesh nën hundë.
Sa përbetohesh me qindra fjalë,
më mirë, eja, më puth!

Kur dashuroj bëhem si ajri,
e ngre folenë aty ku dua!
Do, sdo të futem në kraharor,
të pushtoj si i marri.
Po e mbylle ti derën,
unë me forcë do ta hap,
do ta coptoj!

E dashur, erdha, pse vrenjtesh kot,
ti po më prisje përsëri.
Mos u çudit! Unë jam një zog.
Po e mbylle ti derën,
unë me forcë do ta hap,
do ta coptoj!



*Netës (kushtuar P.J.)*
_Jorgo Bllaci_

Kaq e shtrenjte kurrë smë je dukur,
Ti vërtet nuk paske shëmbëllim!
Ah, moj Neta, sytë e tu te bukur
Çmendurisht i deshte miku im!

Nëse këtë çast i ngrysur mbeta
Duke të vështruar ty kështu
Ti mos mu çudit aspak, moj Neta
Me kujtuan mikun sytë e tu

Sa dëshirë do te kisha sonte
Tju vështroja bashke që të dy:
Vetëm ta dëgjoje te këndonte
Vargjet qe me zjarr të thuri ty!

Ndoshta sot, qe vite pas la jeta,
Miku prapë ne shpirt te mban diku
Ish e bukur dhembja e tij, moj Neta,
Aq sa çjanë edhe dy sytë e tu.



*Shpesh ti sdi çbën*
_Vath Koreshi_

Sështë e thjeshtë të dish të bësh.
Shpesh ti sdi se çbën e dashur!
Çdoje që ishe ngritur si në ethe,
çdoje që vije ashtu tek unë?
Kishe këputur ca lule në kopësht,
kishe ndërruar tualet e krehje flokësh,
kishe marrë me vete dy sy të shndritshëm plot mall.
Në jakën e xhaketës në vend të një luleje,
kishe vënë një sqep skifteri xanxar.
Ah, sishe as grua, as vajzë e vogël atë çast,
ishe një hutim plot ditë e gaz.
Ishe një shpirt i mbushur me frikë,
një zemër drithëruese me natë e me dritë.
Eja pra, të thashë, mbështetma kokën tani,
mbushmi supet me ujëvarën e flokëve,
dhe puthmë nëse erdhe për të më puthur,
dhe çelma shpirtin, nëse erdhe për të ma çelur.



*Sogje*
_Azem Shkreli_

Sonte ne të dy
jemi dy sy të kësaj sogje

Orët zgjuar
Do të rrinë, kambanat zgjuar

Sonte unë e ti
jemi ai zgjim i zekthët

Ujqit në këmbë
Do të jenë, Kosova në këmbë

Natë që smore
Pushkë, as të mori pushka



*Pa ty*
_Gezim Mekuli_

Tokën prej kohësh e ka zën gjumi.
Konstelacionet jan ngatërruar.
Dielli ësht tretur si shkumë sapuni.
Hëna fytyrën ka dobësuar.

Toka spo sillet më vërdallë.
Yje në qiell kan mbetur pak.
Dielli spo bëhet më i gjallë.
Hëna ndriçon dyfish më larg.

----------


## shoku_tanku

Mendoj se eshte me mire qe poezite tía kushtojme shen Krepinit(mbrojtesit te kepucareve)
te gjithe flasin per gazin e dashurise por askush nuk e ze ne goje mjerimin e kepuceve...

----------

